# Radioamatierisms >  Vārākjoslu antenas RF filtra mērišana/novērtēšana

## janeks

Ir doma uzcept kādu vairākjoslu dipolu apgriezā v veidā - vietas uz daudzstāvenes nav īpaši daudz.
Izmantojot filtrus (traps), lai atdalītu atbilstošās frekvences antenas daļas.
Tas tāds jēdzīgs un manā gadījumā sasniedzams variants šķiet, pie tam no koakša veidojamaias filtrs ir vienkāršs, kā zirga deķis.
Man gan ko šitamlīdzīgu būvējot uz aklo netīk to darīt, it sevišķi, ja esmu bruņots ar dažu labu mērierīci . Tāpēc, tika pārrakta kāda kaudzīte ar internetā pieejamo info un tik tālu saprasts, ka filtra rezonanses frekvencei nebūtu jābūt tieši uz atdalāmo izmantojamo frekvenci, bet blakus, jeb ka pretestībai vajadzīgajā frekvencē vajag būt pietiekamai, bet ne maksimālai, kā tas ir pie filtra rezonanses frekvences.
Te gan biki savos interneta klejojumos samulsu, jo pagaidām neatradu sakarīgu skaidrojumu kāda tad būtu pietiekamā pretestība.

Bet ko tur daudz gudrot jāņem jāuztaisa un tad var arī sākt eksperimentēt.
Tā arī tapa pēc timeklī atrodamiem izmēriem filtrs. Un, protams, tika izmērīts.
Iesākumā rezonanses frekvence ar blakus cilpiņu:
trap03.jpg


Hm, galīgi ne tuvu man vajadzīgajiem 7.1mhz
trap02.jpg


Nu, bet kāpēc nepamērīt filtra kontūru pa tiešo:
trap01.jpg


Pirmajā brīdī samulsu (ir vai nav pietiekama pretestība), jo šo grafiku lāgā vai vispār nesapratu. Šis uzdevums gan man deva labu motivāciju to teoriju vēlreiz papurināt.
Tad kad salikās bilde kopā ar:
Z=R+Xj
tad šķiet, ka filtrs pat ir iznācis ļoti labs - šeit gan ir galvenais iemesls šim ierakstam, jo gribu kādu citu gudrinieku apstiprinājumu/noliegumu maniem secinājumiem:
T.i. ja ir tā kā šinī gadījumā pie 7.1 Mhz :
Z=31.4+1097.5j
tad vai es pareizi saprotu, ka:
R ir gana mazs, lai radītu būtiskus zudumus,
savukārt
X ir gana liels, lai pie dotās frekvences neko cauri uz nākamo antenas sekciju nelaistu.

Vēljoprojām gan paliek jautājums, vai iemesls tālākām studijām: kādi tad īsti varētu būt zudumi pie dotajām Z, X vērtībām un vai ir/nav vērts filtra rezonansi vēl pabīdīt tālāk no 7.1Mhz?

P.S. Cerams, ka mani lietotie/izmantotie jēdzieni ir puslīdz saprotami. 
Priecāšos arīdzan, ja piekoriģēsiet.

----------


## karloslv

Ideālā gadījumā "lamatas" tavā darba frekvencē izskatītos kā atvērta ķēde. Paralēls rezonanses kontūrs arī tāds izskatās pie rezonanses. 

Pirms te runāt par kaut kādiem zudumiem, labāk uzraksti visu stāstu, cik daļas gribi savam dipolam un uz kādiem diapazoniem.

ARRL saka, ka "One technique is to resonate each trap in the *middle* of the ham bands,  while the other is to resonate the traps *between* ham bands.  The latter,  while less intuitive, can offer more bands with fewer traps, if  properly designed."

----------


## karloslv

Varbūt te varēsi pats tikt galā: https://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribute/arrl/chap7.pdf

----------


## Seesis

Ja būvē klasisku Inv-V ar 'trapiem', tad 'trapam' jāstrādā kā sprostfiltram, kas tiek realizēts ar paralēlo kontūru. Savukārt tā sprostošana tiek panākta ar lielu aktīvo pretestību, kas paralēlajam kontūram piemīt pie rezonanases frekvences. Citiem vārdiem, reaktīvās komponentes +jX vai -jX ir nulle, kopleksā pretestība Z kļūst tīri aktīva (paliek tikai R), turklāt R sasniedz maksimālo vērtību - kādu, ja atmiņa neviļ, to nosaka kontūrā izmantoto L un C labumi (zudumi). 'Trapa' kontūrs būtu jāskaņo rezonansē uz to darba frekvenci, uz kuras paredzēts darbināt pirms 'trapa' esošo dipola daļu (tobiš divi identiski 'trapi', katrā plecā pa vienam). Vēl jāņem vērā, ka trapā esošā induktivitāte strādā kā 'pagarinošs' elemets priekš dipola nākamā posma, kurš darbosies uz nākošo zemāko frekvenci. Apmēram tā. Varu ieteikt paskatīties šeit: http://dl2kq.de - ir gan aprakstīta teorija, gan praktiskas kostrukcijas, gan iespēja tikt pie antenu projektēšanas softa MMANA-GAL. Programmā var 'iedzīt' savu projektējamo antenu un paskatīties kā tā uzvedīsies kā arī veikt optimizācijas. Amatieru vajadzībām priekš īsviļņu antenām, manuprāt, ir Ok.
Lai veicās!

----------


## janeks

Paldies karloslv - tam biju iesākumā "skrējis" cauri, kad bija mazāka nojēga - tagad pārlasot atradu ko jaunu/noderīgu!

Kā jau rakstīju - vispārīgo daļu par par esmu jau pārlasījies krustu šķērsu. Pilns nets ir ar gan vecu, gan jaunāku info/publikācijām un pamatprinicips, kā tās trapveidīgās antenas darbojas man ir skaidrs.
Tas ko es gribu panākt - saprast, kā interpretēt to ko es redzu analizatorā dotajā kontekstā.

Bet nu precizējot - man interesē vairāk tas ierobežotāja/trapa variants, kas minēts kā "to resonate the traps *between* ham bands".
Tāpēc, ka variants ar ierobežotāju/trapu skaņotu *uz* vajadzīgo frekvenci nozīmē, ka tur rullēs strāva un spriegums pa maksimumu, kas nozīmē arī lielākus zudumus (https://ham.stackexchange.com/questi...to-set-trap-on). Plus cik saprotu tadā gadījumā izmantojamā frekvenču josla (ar sakarīgu nelielu SVK) ir arī krietni šaurāka.

Vēlreiz pārstudējot un pārdomājot tēmu tagad sāku domāt, ka man tomēr to ierobežotāja rezonansi vajadzētu dabūt tuvāk tiem maniem 7.1Mhz, nu vismaz 600kzh robežās, jo ap to vietu iestājas R straujais "kāpiens". Un lielāks R varētu šinī gadījumā nozīmēt lielākus zudumus (ja pareizi saprotu).

Liekas, ka mēģināšu uztaisīt otru ierobežotāja versiju, mēģinot trāpīt tuvāk + mēģināšu izmantot lielāku spoles caurmēra un garuma attiecību, kurām esot mazāki zudumi un vienlaicīgi arī tehniski vienkāršāk izveidot vajadzīgos savienojumus.

----------


## karloslv

Tev ir pamatprincipi šķērsām - ja tu uz antenas kaut kādā posmā ieliec milzīgu R, kaut vai fizisku rezistoru, kāpēc lai tur būtu ZUDUMI? Tas rezistors taču tajā vietā ir virknē. Iedomājies bezgalīgu R (pārrāvums) - tad būs bezgalīgi zudumi? Patiesība ir tieši *pretēja*, kā jau skaidroja - paralēls kontūrs rezonansē dod milzīgu aktīvo R, un tas izolē vienu antenas daļu no otras, nevis rada zudumus. Tas, ko redzi analizatorā, ir precīzi tas, ko saka grāmata par paralēliem kontūriem. Tāpēc tiem trapiem mēģina dabūt augstu Q, lai pie rezonanses būtu augsts R un augsta izolācija. Izolācija nozīmē mazus zudumus, nevis augstus.

- Pie 7.1 MHz tu vēlies, lai trapam būtu augsts R, tātad tas jāveido tā, lai būtu max Q.
- Pie zemākas frekvences traps automātiski uzvedas kā spole ar pozitīvu X, "pagarinot" dipolu (visa antena uzvedas kā īsinātais dipols).

----------


## janeks

> Tev ir pamatprincipi šķērsām - ja tu uz antenas kaut kādā posmā ieliec milzīgu R, kaut vai fizisku rezistoru, kāpēc lai tur būtu ZUDUMI? Tas rezistors taču tajā vietā ir virknē...


 Rezistors dažkārt ir laba analoģija, lai izprastu, bet maiņstrāvas gadījumā tur ir nianses...

Tad saki, ka es pareizi neesmu sapratis to, ko tanī iepriekšminētā saitiņā (https://ham.stackexchange.com/questi...to-set-trap-on) raksta:



> In any LC circuit such as a trap, the current or voltage circulating  between the inductor and capacitor is at a maximum at resonance. The  trap is a parallel LC circuit and a high impedance (high ratio of  voltage to current) at resonance. Because the capacitor and inductor are  in a loop, current can flow around that loop without adding to the  current through the trap. That circulating current serves to charge the  capacitor to a high voltage in cooperation with the voltage applied to  the trap, allowing a higher voltage to be attained with less current  (the definition of high impedance). But this high circulating current  means high resistive losses, and the high voltage means high dielectric  losses.


 ?

----------


## habitbraker

Tur driizaak taa doma ir, ka lielu jaudu gadiijumaa rezonatora aktiivie zudumi saak speeleet lomu un jauda kas aiziet siltumaa saak kļuut veeraa njemama. Pasha impedance rezonanses frekvencee protams nemainiisies. Tas arii ir iemesls, kaapeec liels Q (Q = R/X) ir svariigs. Paraleelaa LC rezonatora gadiijumaa R ir ekvivalentaa paraleelaa aktiivaa pretestiiba un X ir induktiivaa pretestiiba.

----------


## karloslv

> Rezistors dažkārt ir laba analoģija, lai izprastu, bet maiņstrāvas gadījumā tur ir nianses...
> 
> Tad saki, ka es pareizi neesmu sapratis to, ko tanī iepriekšminētā saitiņā (https://ham.stackexchange.com/questi...to-set-trap-on) raksta:
> 
> ?


 Domāju, ka tas ir bleķis. Tas tieši, kas notiek starp L un C nav svarīgi, jo šo paralēlo kontūru var aizvietot ar ekvivalentu R un X slēgumu. Pilnīgi ekvivalentu, un tur nav, ko spriedelēt, cik liels L un C, un kur tieši plūst strāva.

Ja tev dipols ir uz 7,1 MHz, galos trapi uz 7,1 MHz, un tālāk pagarinājums, teiksim, līdz 3,5 MHz, TAD:

1) Pie darba frekvences 7,1 MHz dipols  (iekšējā antenas daļa) strādā kā jau parasts dipols
2) Traps ir ar milzīgu ekvivalento R
3) Lambda/4 dipola strāvas sadalījums ir NULLE tā galos un maksimums tā vidū. Pie trapiem nekāda strāva neplūst (ok, tas ir idealizēti, reāli izskaņojoties nedaudz plūst). Dipola galos ir maksimālais E.

Traps ir nepieciešams tikai, lai izolētu tālāko daļu - jebko, kas tev tur savērts, no pamatdipola ietekmēšanas. Tam ir nepieciešams milzīgs R, un viss. Nekādi zudumi nepieaug pie lielāka R, tam vienkārši nav fizikālas jēgas. Kas notiks pie R=bezgalība, t.i. parasts dipols, kuram galos nekā nav? Bezgalīgi zudumi?

----------


## janeks

> Tur driizaak taa doma ir, ka lielu jaudu gadiijumaa rezonatora aktiivie zudumi saak speeleet lomu un jauda kas aiziet siltumaa saak kļuut veeraa njemama. Pasha impedance rezonanses frekvencee protams nemainiisies. Tas arii ir iemesls, kaapeec liels Q (Q = R/X) ir svariigs. Paraleelaa LC rezonatora gadiijumaa R ir ekvivalentaa paraleelaa aktiivaa pretestiiba un X ir induktiivaa pretestiiba.


 Vai arī kapacītīvā pretestība, vai ne?

Karloslv - tak jau es nekur nerakstīju, ka būs milzīgi zudumi  :: 
Tak jau sapratu, iepriekš :: 
Bet man ir svarīgi saprast un " spriedelēt kur tieši plūs strāva"  :: .

Beigās šķiet sapratu, ko šis te raksta https://www.w8ji.com/traps.htm 
Attiecīgi tas ar ko nodarbojos patreiz vairāk ir matu skaldīšana - man tie zudumi var būt nozīmīgi tikai tad, ja mēģināšu pielietot tik augstas jaudas, ka kaut kas var sākt cepties, bet to es neplānoju vismaz ne tuvāko gadu laikā.
To trapu attiecīgi es variu neiespringt taisīt baisi precīzu, pietiktu ja trapīšu Mhz (+/-500khz) robežās, tāpat jau abas pretestības būs "debesīs" (tas arī diezgan labi saskan ar grafiku).
Būtiskāk, šķiet tos abus trapus dabūt max vienādus.

----------


## habitbraker

> Vai arī kapacītīvā pretestība, vai ne?


 ui, pilniiga taisniiba  :: 
Starp citu, ar VE6YP kalkulatoru tika reekjinaati koaks. rezonatori/trapi Irbenes SDR 80m/20m antenai: http://websdr.venta.lv:8901/

----------


## janeks

Šito jau esmu piefiksējis.
Gribētos vēl pamēģināt apgūt šo http://www.qsl.net/4nec2/ un pasimulēt, tik nez., vai nebūs iesācējam par gudru...

----------


## habitbraker

Ljoti laba doma. Jaaiemaacaas tikai savadiit savas antenas gjeometriju. Cik uz aatro paspeeleejos/paskatiijos, tur tieshi ir piemeeri 'TrapDipole.nec' un 'TrapDip.nec'

----------


## janeks

Klau, gudrās galvas - vēl jautājums: Kura metode būs precīzāka  rezonanses frekvences noteikšanai - ar cilpu ap/pie spoles vai pa tiešo?

----------


## janeks

Mēģinot noteikt rezonanses frekvenci:
Mērot ar cilpu: 
Vienam 7,96 Mhz un otram 7,94 Mhz
Pieslēdzot pa tiešo abiem ir 7,34 Mhz

Pirmais variants šķiet tāds ne pārāk, bet varētu pirmajam variantam derēt.
Otrais variants šķiet gana ideāli.

----------


## karloslv

Nezinu, kā tu slēdz pa tiešo (izpildījums, kādi vadi, cik gari, klemmes, etc), bet pa tiešo parasti ir risks saķert parazītiskas kapacitātes, kas novelk rezonanses frekvenci uz leju. Varbūt tas te arī ir noticis, grūti pateikt.

----------


## habitbraker

Iespeejams ar cilpu sanaak augstaak, jo rezonators tiek mazaak ietekmeets ar meersisteemu (nav savienojohie vadi, koaks. paareju kapacitaate). Kaa/Vai f0 mainaas, ja maina attalumu starp cilpu un rezonatoru?

Tev buus inverted-V diopols?

----------


## habitbraker

ok, karloslv jau pasteidzaas  ::

----------


## janeks

Jap - apgrieztais-V.

Tā arī izskatās, kā karloslv raksta un prakstiski nekas nemainās mērot ar cilpu - liec gandrīz jeb kur kur gribi. T.i. frekvence nemainās, protams mainās pārējo parametru Y vērtības.
Hm,



> rezonators tiek mazaak ietekmeets ar meersisteemu (nav savienojohie vadi, koaks. paareju kapacitaate)


 ko varētu ietekmēt/izraisīt divi 5 cm gari taisnas ap 1mm resnas kapara stieples (vakarā mēģināšu ielikt kādu bildi) ?
Pārējās daļas, jau tāpat būs antenas ķēdē... man, šķiet, ka tās varētu izslēgt no ķlūdas avotiem.

Mana doma / pielietojums beigās sanāk sekojošs, ar cilpu dabonu rezonanses frekvenci, bet ar tiešo pieslēgumu var paskatīties pēc atbilstošās starpības, kāds tas Z varētu izskatīties pie vajadzīgās (sprostojamās) frekvences.
Šinī gadījumā tas tāpat kādi pāris kOm sanāk -  man domāt, ka gana.
Ko sakiet par šo manu pieņēmumu?

----------


## habitbraker

Jaa, ieliec kaadu bildi

Par Z meeriishanu. Neesmu paarliecinaats, ka vari taadu kaartu impedances meeriit ar to meeriitaaju (kas optimizeets meeriishanai 50 omu apgabalaa). Piemeeram, vai vari nomeeriit ar vinju 10K rezistoru? Un tas nav arii svariigi. Shis risinaajums vienkaarshi straadaas un viss.

----------


## Didzis

Man patīk pliki dipoli un katrs uz savu frekvenci, tapēc ar nejūtos stiprs universālajās antenās. Varbūt stulba ideja, bet vai nevar no ģenerātora ar 50 omu izejas pretestību padot kontūra vienā galā signālu un otrā galā uz 50 omu slodzes mērīt vājinājumu. Tai brīdī, kad kontūrs būs rezonansē, otrā galā jābūt vismazākajam signaļam. Zinot signaļu attiecību, var izrēķināt pretestību. Tas tā tīri teorētiski, jo neesmu tādas antenas licis.  Man jau pietika ar vienu 80m dipolu, kamēr to iedzinu precīzi.  Šermuļi metās universālo antenu saregulēt. Labi, laikam tapēc neesmu radioamatieris.

----------


## janeks

Reku mani vakardienas izstrādājumi un variants mērīšanai pa tiešo:
trap04.jpg


Hm, nez vai varu (vai tas verķis paredzēts - tur droši vien jāpaskatās vai jājautā šeit: https://bitbucket.org/kuchura/eu1ky_aa_v3/wiki/Home), bet tas rāda norādītajā centrā (7.10 MHz) Z: 1703.1+8020.7j
Ar cilpu mērot (precizāk: izmantojot tiešo mērījumu un pieņemot, ka tas atrodas tur kur nomērīts ar cilpu), protams, daudz mazāks.

Pārmērot vēlreiz ar tiešo pieslēgumu rezonanses frekvence ir 
vienam ~7.337
otram  ~7.343

Ja jau sakiet, ka strādās, tad jau būs labi  :: 

Tagad laikam kādu brīdi šeit būs pauze - ticami, ka pa priekšu mēģināšu nosimulēt ar iepriekšminēto NEC un izdomāt kādu sakarīgu / izturīgu centra konstrukciju, ko uzkārt mastā centram.
Stc. - kā tās kanalizācijas trubas izturas saulē?
Lai gan ticami, ka izturībai (aī mehāniskai - dabonu gandrīz 2x biezāku materiālu) varētu kādu termo uzmavu pa virsu uzlikt - iepatikās tā tehnoloģija...  :: 

Didzi, es laikam sāku veidoties par radiomatieri tomēr  ::  - man jau dipoli sāk palikt garlaicīgi...  ::   :: 
Bet man arī ir līdzīga ideja, pie tam tai verķī ir signālu ģenerators - ticami, ka mēģināšu to tuvākajā laikā realizēt. Vairāk gan doma nevis pretestību zināt, bet vnk. pārliecināties vai un kāda daļa spēj izskriet cauri pie X frekvences.

----------


## habitbraker

Skaisti trapi (un arii meeriitaajs)  :: . Katraa zinjaa peleekaas kanalizaacijas trubas ir paarbaudiitas taadiem meekjiem, vismaz 3 gadus jau turas. Mees tikai veel likaam vaakus saanos.

Par lielas Z meeriijumiem - kaadu Z raada, kad nekas nav pielikts (atverta kjeede)?

Par tiesho meeriijumu - izskataas, ka shaadi ir labaak, jo labaak atbilst tam, kaa trapi tiks arii reaali piesleegti. Nez vai arii tas posms, kas ir iekshaa rezonatoraa sanaak iesleegts rezonatora kjeedee, ja pievadi testa signaalu ar cilpu.+ protams taas stieles arii var ietekmeet. Kaut vai tas ka stieplju kopeejais garums ir saliidzinams ar viena spoles vijuma garumu.

----------


## janeks

Vākus sānos neplānoju, jo piekrītu uzskatam, ka tam jāelpo, citādi pie laika apstākļu izmaiņām vāc kondensātu, ja korpuss nav pilnībā hermētisks. Lai gan to elpošanu parasti panāk vnk. ar kādu caurumu apakšā.
Tavs komentārs gan man lika pamanīt to, ka iekarinātos trapos koakši tagad man iet cauri caurulei tieši apakšā un ka tur man vajag ar kaut ko aizliet caurumu maliņas, lai nokrišņi nesatecina vijumos kas zem termomuffes slapjumu.

Palaižot mērītāju pliku dotajā gadījumā pie 7.1Mhz rāda Z: 111.8-4487.4j

----------


## habitbraker

Varbuut arii ir pieejami taada izmeera kembriki arii ar liimi iekshaa? 

Skaidrs par Z. Veel var meegjinaat taisiit atseviskju OSL kalibraaciju (ja jau netaisi). Bet no otras puses, shajaa gadiijumaa tas nav svariigi. Tiiri intereses peec tikai shis.

----------


## janeks

Kas ir kembriki? Kaut kas līdzīgs termo caurulēm?

Kalibrācija, protams, ir jau veikta. Šitam verķim saglabājama failos un norādāma konfigurācijā.

----------


## habitbraker

Jaa, tas pashas termocaurules domaaju.

Par kalibraaciju- iesaku pameegjinaat nokalibreet tieshi pirms meeriijuma, jo, ja iet runa par taadas kaartas impedanchu meeriishanu, tad katrs siikaakais instrumenta dreifs var radiit kljuudu.

----------


## janeks

Ar tādu (kembriku) jau tika taisīti. Nebiju ar tādu un tik lielu strādājis. Pirmajā reizē gandrīz nesanāca - paņēmu diezgan mazu rezervi un gali uzmeta lūpu (atliecās atpakaļ). Kā arī nezināju, ka šamam līme iekšpusē.
Hm, varbūt ir tādi uzgaļi/cepures?

Dotajā gadījumā ir kalibrēts bez vada. Vai domāji, kalibēt mērīklu ar tām kapara stieplēm?

----------


## habitbraker

Ar stiepleem diez vai, tur var buut probleemas ar kalibreeshanas standartiem/to parametru zinaashanu. Domaaju nokalibreet ar parastiem koaksiaaliem standartiem kaut vai tur pat meeriitaaja izejaa veelreiz, bet tieshi pirms Z meeriijuma. Un to ciparu saliidzinaat ar ieprieksh ieguuto.

----------


## karloslv

Varbūt noder par "lamatu" mērīšanu: http://www.iw2fnd.it/sites/default/f...pole_01_EN.pdf

----------


## janeks

Reku atskaitei: http://jk.emuari.lv/lv/gallery/ham_antenna_2/

Pašam, negaidīti, laba daudzjoslu antena ir sanākusi.  :: 

Šeit arī jautājums:

Sākotnējā info:
Uz jumta mērot pie antenas ar koakša galu, kas pagadījās pa rokai masts tika celts uz ~ 6m.
Tanī brīdī antena tika samērā labi uzskaņota uz 80&40m - SWR kaut kas stabili zem 1.5, bet ārpus amatieru joslām stipri augsts, šķiet kādi10 un vairāk.
Bija mēģinājums biedabūt vēl kādu joslu ar šķērssaitēm (Maypole antena), bet tur likās, ka nekas nekustējās, vai arī es sāku putrot frejkvenču joslas, nāca vakars un lietus un par cik pārējās joslas bija sekundāras (ja kas būs tur vecā, vertikālā  antena), tad metu mieru, atvienoju skaņojamo koakša galu, pievienoju galveno vadu un uzcēlu vēl 1.5m (~7.5m).
Un tā arī nenokalibrējis antenas pamatvadu piemetu mērīklu pie rādiostacijas gala un ... ieraudzīju to, ko bildēs. Attiecīgi biju patīkami pārsteigts.

Pats jautājums - kas deva šo efektu? 
Vai tie papildus 1,5m dipola centram?
Vai labi saskanējis antenas vada garums?

----------


## karloslv

Ja mērīšana notiek ar Zref, kurš vienāds ar Z kabelim, tad kabeļa garums nekādi neietekmē SWR neatkarīgi, kā kabeļa gals slogots. Smita diagrammā lieks kabeļa garums tikai parotē punktus ap centru, bet nemaina to attālumu. Cita lieta, ka kabelis kaut nedaudz ir arī antenas daļa (baluni nav ideāli), un tie 1.5m inversajam V tik tuvu zemei noteikti var stipri mainīt Z.

----------


## Ints

Jā, bet uz ekrāna pa lielam tikai papagaiļi, kā ar reālo efektivitāti.

----------


## Ints

Didzim varētu būt kas piebilstams.

----------


## Didzis

Visdrīzāk jau tā antenas pacelšana kautko izmainija. Zemajā galā katrs sevi cienošs dzelzis ietekmē antenu. Pēc teorijas antenu vajadzētu pacelt vismaz puviļņa attālumā no jumta, bet tas nav reāli izdarāms. Tad nu sākas dejas ar bubenu ap antenu un viss jāsaregulē konkrētajos apstākļos. Lai kā būtu, rezultāts ir labs. Atliek tikai uzraidīt ar mazu jaudu un paklausīties sevi tuvākajos SDR interneta uztvērējos. Tādā veidā var aptuveni spriest par antenas efektivitāti. SWR 50 omu antenas ekvivalentam ir 1,0, bet jēgas nekādas, gaisā nekas neiet. Svarīgi ir tieši tas, cik antena atdod enerģijas ēteram. 
Visu cieņu Janekam par mēraparāta izmantošanu. Šais lietās mēraparāts ir galvenais un uz dullo parasti nekas nesanāk. Janeks visu izdarīja pareizi. Vispirms nopirka mēraparātu, pēc tam būvēja antenu un tad ir rezultāts.

----------


## janeks

Reālā efektivitāte ir - ar mazāko jaudu (kas man ir 10w) Ventas SDR dzird labi. 
Uztveramība arī gana laba - dzirdu visu ko Venta + šķiet, ka kaut ko pat labāk, it sevišķi no varen plašās puses.

Ints: kas par papagaiļiem domāti?

----------


## JDat

Kāds tev izsaukums? Man YL3AKC.

----------


## habitbraker

> Ja mērīšana notiek ar Zref, kurš vienāds ar Z kabelim, tad kabeļa garums nekādi neietekmē SWR neatkarīgi, kā kabeļa gals slogots. Smita diagrammā lieks kabeļa garums tikai parotē punktus ap centru, bet nemaina to attālumu. Cita lieta, ka kabelis kaut nedaudz ir arī antenas daļa (baluni nav ideāli), un tie 1.5m inversajam V tik tuvu zemei noteikti var stipri mainīt Z.


 


> Reku atskaitei: http://jk.emuari.lv/lv/gallery/ham_antenna_2/
> 
> Pašam, negaidīti, laba daudzjoslu antena ir sanākusi. 
> 
> Šeit arī jautājums:
> 
> Sākotnējā info:
> Uz jumta mērot pie antenas ar koakša galu, kas pagadījās pa rokai masts tika celts uz ~ 6m.
> Tanī brīdī antena tika samērā labi uzskaņota uz 80&40m - SWR kaut kas stabili zem 1.5, bet ārpus amatieru joslām stipri augsts, šķiet kādi10 un vairāk.
> ...


 Apsveicu ar antenu  :: . Piekriitu karloslv par to, ka shajaa gadiijumaa kabelja garums VSWR/|S11| netransofrmeeja (ja Tev ir 50 omu kabelis). Jaa, 1.5m iespeejams kaut ko mainiija, jo shai antenai V lenkjis un augstums virs zemes tieshaa veidaa ietekmee Z. Varbuut 'skanjojamais' kabelja gals slikts?
Veel, cik Tev garsh galvenais kabelis un kas par modeli? Pat dazhi dB zudumi kabelii var likt izskatities antenai labaak salaagotai nekaa taa ir patiesiibaa. Taajaa 'Return Loss/S11' bildee (6.taa) -6dB(nevar iisti saprast, bet tuvu 0 nav) aarpus joslas liekas aizdomiigi...

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Apakšā pārslēdz uz English un viss strādās.  ::

----------


## habitbraker

> Apakšā pārslēdz uz English un viss strādās.


 Paldies, nezinaaju sho. Straadaa labaak, bet ne viss

----------


## karloslv

Habitbreaker pateica to, ko aizmirsu piebilst  ::  Ja kabelī ir zudumi, tad tas "uzlabo" VSWR, t.i. mēraparāts jau rāda labākus skaitļus. Skatīt te: http://www.rfcafe.com/references/ele...match-loss.htm

----------


## janeks

Skaņojamo galu it kā izkalibrēju arā ar OSL.

6.tajā bildē - viena iedaļa 5db, t.i. būs 6 db.
Par šito arī tā kā biki raizinings ir/bija..., hm vai tik ar to verķi nevarēja noteikt zudumus, šķiet Valērija sūtītajā pamācībā kaut kas tik nebija - būs jāpaskatās, jāpastudierē...

Galvenais kabelis parastākais RG58U šķiet.
Garums: ~40+~20m
Būs jau jārāpjas (plānoju) uz jumta, jānovāc vecā antena + jāparliek tjūneris, tad arī paņemšu izkalibrēšu to kabeli ārā.

73! YL3AKG

----------


## habitbraker

Ja Tev meeriitaajs ir nokalibreets, tad atstaaj vienu kabelja galu atveertu (vai saiisinaatu) un otraa galaa pameeri Return Loss (log |S11|), kas tadaa gadiijumaa buus pa tiesho kabelja zudumi abos virzienos.  Viena virziena zudumus ieguusti izdalot log veertiibu ar 2.

----------


## janeks

Dēļ zudumiem tad arī rodas labs skaidrojums tam, ka uz augšējām frekvencēm SWR "paliek" arvien labāks.
Un uzlabojums arī pēc koakšu zuduma tabulām un Karlosv grafika šķiet diezgan loģisks/atbilstošs - tie paši -6db.
It kā gan vajadzētu būt kādiem -2...3db, bet varētu salasīties arī tie paši 6db, jo pa vidu ir kaut kādi unknown kabeļi ar pāris antenu pārslēdzējiem.
Varbūt kur esmu cietāk izlocījis.

Te gan es sev atbildu uz jautājumu, ka varbūt labāk veco antenu Diamond vertikāli nevākt nost, tik nomontēt 80m un 40m skaņojamos "pretsvarus"...
Bija doma paturēt to jumtu tīrāk un veco vākt nost, tai ir kādi -20 m un pie antenas labs SWR uz augšējiem amatieru HF diapazoniem.
Tagad atkal sāku šaubīties...

73! YL3AKG

----------


## Didzis

Vispār līdz 30Mhz mūsdienās skaitās "līdzstrāva'' un modernos kabeļos zudumi ir smieklīgi mazi. Katalogos tik zemām frekvencēm bieži vien pat zudumus kabelī neuzrāda. RG58 gan nav nopietni ņemams kabelis. Tajā arī pie ''līdzstrāvas'' ir gana lieli zudumi. Baigi garš viņš Tev sanāk. Vajadzētu nomainīt uz kādu vismaz īkšķa resnuma kabeli. Vispār tagad daudzkur ņem nost vecos 50 omu kabeļus, jo torņos pāriet uz optiku. Tā kā ķeriet momentu. Cena būtībā nekāda. Man arī stāv buhta kādi 50m bērna rokas resnuma kabeļa. Varbūt kādam vajag.

----------


## janeks

Varētu padomāt paņemt, jo es pie visas tās ņemšanās izvilku caur šauro vietu bez eošā kaut kāda tievā (RG58?, ir man arī kādi gabali, kaut kāda mil standart labāka) uzliku vēl  + divus tievos, pāris vītos pārus un vienu resno koaksi, bet tam pietrūkst abi gali.
Tagad, gan skatos, ka būšu biki nošāvis greizi, vajadzēja varbūt citādak ieguldītes...

----------


## karloslv

Laba RG-58 zudumi ir 2 dB/100m pie 3 MHz, bet 6.8 dB/100m pie 30 MHz.
RG-213 zudumi ir 1.1 dB/100m pie 3 MHz, bet 3.6 dB/100m pie 30 MHz. 
RG-6, kas jau ir īkšķa resnuma, būs vēl 2x mazāki zudumi. 

Viss atkarīgs no mērķa, es teiktu, ka RG-58 arī var darīt savu darbu noteiktās vietās līdz desmit metru garumam.

Janeka gadījumā visdrīzāk aizdomīgie punkti ir tie nezināmie kabeļi un savienojumi pa vidu. Un vēl ir labi konkrēti zināt kabeļa marku un parametrus  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nu jā, man domāšana samaitāta un kabeli, kurš tievāks par 11mm es par tādu šņorīti, kura der īsiem gabaliem, vien uzskatu. Kautkā uz raidīšanu piedienas resni kabeļi. Vismaz man tā šķiet.

----------


## habitbraker

> Dēļ zudumiem tad arī rodas labs skaidrojums tam, ka uz augšējām frekvencēm SWR "paliek" arvien labāks.
> Un uzlabojums arī pēc koakšu zuduma tabulām un Karlosv grafika šķiet diezgan loģisks/atbilstošs - tie paši -6db.
> It kā gan vajadzētu būt kādiem -2...3db, bet varētu salasīties arī tie paši 6db, jo pa vidu ir kaut kādi unknown kabeļi ar pāris antenu pārslēdzējiem.
> Varbūt kur esmu cietāk izlocījis.
> 
> Te gan es sev atbildu uz jautājumu, ka varbūt labāk veco antenu Diamond vertikāli nevākt nost, tik nomontēt 80m un 40m skaņojamos "pretsvarus"...
> Bija doma paturēt to jumtu tīrāk un veco vākt nost, tai ir kādi -20 m un pie antenas labs SWR uz augšējiem amatieru HF diapazoniem.
> Tagad atkal sāku šaubīties...
> 
> 73! YL3AKG


 Izmeeri to Return Loss vs freq kabelim ar atveertu otru galu. Ljoti interesnti buutu uzzinaat, cik tad patiesiibaa tie kabelja zudumi Tev ir

----------

